# Is shaving really necessary?? what's next? Lipstick and Silk Stalkings??



## DirtySanchez (Sep 26, 2011)

Alright, I'm catching the bug and trying to be faster but this thing about shaving my legs sounds a little too fruity for my taste.

Does it really make a big difference?? I'd rather loose weight than shave my legs

what's next?? aerodynamic lipstick? silk stalkings?


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

It's _stockings_, luv 

Last time I checked, there's no requirement to shave or wear cosmetics in order to ride a bike. I do both, but YMMV.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Shaving legs is done not for speed, as is common the myth. Sure, it might save 2 seconds over a 100 mile ride (heck, it might reduce drag for all I know too), but it's really done in case of a crash. 
Having road rash with leg hairs is a major pain.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

DirtySanchez said:


> Alright, I'm catching the bug and trying to be faster but this thing about shaving my legs sounds a little too fruity for my taste.
> 
> Does it really make a big difference?? I'd rather loose weight than shave my legs
> 
> what's next?? aerodynamic lipstick? silk stalkings?


So shaving one's legs makes one "fruity," gay or otherwise effeminate?


----------



## baldmanrunning (Aug 12, 2008)

Hey, if you can hang with and out climb the guys that do shave, then you don't need to shave. It's a cultural thing, and that's all.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Yes, it is absolutely necessary, especially so for beginners. As an aside, you do know that a solid 72.4685% of cyclists are cross dressers right? Whoever led you to believe you don’t need to shave is just trying to hurt you. If you don’t shave, everyone will point their finger and laugh at you and wonder if what you are riding is truly a bike. Plus, it makes you much faster because of the aerodynamic benefits…like 5 mph faster, and that’s just on the hills! 

I personally don’t think it’s necessary to wear lipstick while you are riding, but I suppose that depends on the type of ride. Lastly, don’t forget to pad your stuff when you put on the spandex. Don’t use a sock as it’s too obvious and cliché. I like to use a folded up handkerchief – it’s more discreet.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

"Dirty Sanchez?"

C'mon.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Wouldn't it be more aero to Superglue one's ears back to his head? It might also help prevent road rash on ears that stick out? Serious tips, for serious cycling :thumbsup:

**


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

DirtySanchez said:


> Alright, I'm catching the bug and trying to be faster but this thing about shaving my legs sounds a little too fruity for my taste.
> 
> Does it really make a big difference?? I'd rather loose weight than shave my legs
> 
> what's next?? aerodynamic lipstick? silk stalkings?


I think I'd rather shave.

Loose weight sounds a little too much like a Code Brown alert to me. And that means new shorts, and finding a whole new group of friends.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Do you want to be one if the cool kids or not?


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

I really got into bicycling - bought a few bikes (one each of mtb, commuter, tourer, road, tandem), pedals, shoes, upgraded this and that, several thousand dollars all told.

But now all that expensive stuff is just rotting in the rain and snow in the back yard. I found out you had to shave your legs and I didn't want to be mistaken for some sort of wierdo at the beach, so I just quit.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

> I really got into bicycling - bought a few bikes (one each of mtb, commuter, tourer, road, tandem), pedals, shoes, upgraded this and that, several thousand dollars all told.
> 
> But now all that expensive stuff is just rotting in the rain and snow in the back yard. I found out you had to shave your legs and I didn't want to be mistaken for some sort of wierdo at the beach, so I just quit.


Ah, so YOU were that weirdo I saw at the beach. Thx for clearing that up.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

AndrwSwitch said:


> I think I'd rather shave.
> 
> Loose weight sounds a little too much like a Code Brown alert to me. And that means new shorts, and finding a whole new group of friends.


Hahahhahahahahahahahaha!!


----------



## Natedogz (Aug 25, 2010)

Peanya said:


> Shaving legs is done not for speed, as is common the myth. Sure, it might save 2 seconds over a 100 mile ride (heck, it might reduce drag for all I know too), but it's really done in case of a crash.
> Having road rash with leg hairs is a major pain.


So it's better to shave and deal with ingrown hairs daily versus only when you get road rash and ingrown hairs? I've got some very hairy legs and can't imagine shaving and dealing with the ingrown hair potential.  I'd post a pic, but you'd think sasquatch was posting...lol.


----------



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

From what I gather shaving is primarily done for road rash first, easier massages second, fashion third, bugs getting caught on your hairs fourth, and drag reduction fifth. Also, if you're not man enough without hairy legs/arms, you'll never be man enough with hairy legs/arms.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Natedogz said:


> So it's better to shave and deal with ingrown hairs daily versus only when you get road rash and ingrown hairs? I've got some very hairy legs and can't imagine shaving and dealing with the ingrown hair potential.  I'd post a pic, but you'd think sasquatch was posting...lol.


This is my rationale. The hair getting pulled by the silicone on the shorts sucks the most. Never had road rash and never had a massage, so those aren't issues for me yet. Still not gonna shave unless I decide to go pro or something. I'll deal with the funny looks from elitest cyclists. Or I won't have to when they are behind me...


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

I shaved my legs because it was so hot for a few weeks that I didn't feel like riding. The day I shaved, I went out and I swear it felt like someone turned on an air conditioner on my legs


----------



## acetylcholine (Sep 11, 2011)

Erion929 said:


> Wouldn't it be more aero to Superglue one's ears back to his head? It might also help prevent road rash on ears that stick out? Serious tips, for serious cycling :thumbsup:
> 
> **


LOL Thanks for that! I'm sitting in a quiet pilot's lounge on the road, with my boss sleeping across the room from me and i almost woke him up.

Also, im so trying this. My wife's a nurse.


----------



## teflondog (Aug 23, 2011)

I started shaving my legs long before I got into cycling. I played a lot of sports in highschool and having shaved legs felt a lot cooler for football and wrestling practice in the hot sun. I've always used hair clippers so ingrown hairs were never a problem for me. But if you shave your legs with a razor, that's gay. :lol:


----------



## acetylcholine (Sep 11, 2011)

Anyone else notice that the FIRST thing people say/ask you when they hear you've started cycling is "You gonna shave your legs?" My wife won't stop pestering me about it, I think she wants to do it. I'm sleeping with one eye open...


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

I must say rippin off the bandages is easier with no hair now haha. However, now that I can't shave this leg for a few weeks, due to scabs.......do I shave just one leg and the back of this one? HAHAHA


----------



## Andrew L (Apr 20, 2011)

You definitely don't have to shave your legs to ride a road bike. That being said I made the decision to shave my legs when I got into cycling 6 months ago. The main reason I made this decision was due to the cultural aspect of cycling. All of the best riders shave their legs and most, although not all riders, strive to be like them. It also feels a lot more comfortable while wearing bibs and it is a lot cooler since I live in Dallas. By no means is it "gay" to shave your legs. It's a personal choice you have to make for yourself...just know that hairy legs in spandex is really gross and please don't ride in my group. I don't want to see Sasquatch.


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

Know what's a bizarre sight?


Seeing leg hairs poke through spandex.


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

robdamanii said:


> So shaving one's legs makes one "fruity," gay or otherwise effeminate?


In 1991 I took a date to a movie in Dallas. We sat down next to another couple as the theater was getting a bit packed. We hadn't been there for long when I heard the guy next to me say "move over, I got a shaved-legged fagg0t sitting next to me." When he sat back down I blew him a kiss.

With the exception of my active duty Army days I've shaved every few days since 1978. It's always been about treating road rash. 

But there's been two plusses: my girlfriends have always liked smooth legs and I always have room next to me in a theater.


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

^^^ha ha. ROFL. funny you mention that. It has never happened before up until about 2 weeks ago. I only shave to just above my knees. I'm in my full cycling outfit waiting for a buddy of mine to get to my house. I look down at my bibs and notice something on my bibs. (these were brand new bibs) I tried to brush it off but it wouldn't move. I didn't even think about it, I grabbed it and pulled. Holy Moly, that woke me up. lol. lessen learned.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

DirtySanchez said:


> what's next?? aerodynamic lipstick? silk stalkings?


What's next is me passing you so fast that you feel like you're standing still. That's what's next.


----------



## perplex (Sep 22, 2011)

Somebody once wrote about shaving: _I shave because that is what cyclists do..._

It's up to you if you find this to be true or not.


----------



## Andrew L (Apr 20, 2011)

smoothie7 said:


> ^^^ha ha. ROFL. funny you mention that. It has never happened before up until about 2 weeks ago. I only shave to just above my knees. I'm in my full cycling outfit waiting for a buddy of mine to get to my house. I look down at my bibs and notice something on my bibs. (these were brand new bibs) I tried to brush it off but it wouldn't move. I didn't even think about it, I grabbed it and pulled. Holy Moly, that woke me up. lol. lessen learned.


You have to love the leg hair boxers...


----------



## charliepuyear (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm a college student and most of the people my age find it a bit strange that I shave.. But if a guy calls me a *** for shaving I ask him "why the f*** are you checking out my legs man..?" works every time. 

I shave because I know I wouldn't trust a guy with sasquach legs next to me in the peloton. And of course for the other reasons (road rash etc,)


----------



## Andrew L (Apr 20, 2011)

charliepuyear said:


> I'm a college student and most of the people my age find it a bit strange that I shave.. But if a guy calls me a *** for shaving I ask him "why the f*** are you checking out my legs man..?" works every time.


Haha, that's awesome!


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

I'd shave but it freaks out my wife. I preferred not being furred.


----------



## teflondog (Aug 23, 2011)

Other people's opinions shouldn't affect your decision to shave your legs. Even if I didn't ride a bike, I would still shave my legs just because it feels better IMO. It's funny because people will call you gay if you shave your legs. But if you have a hairy back, everyone will urge you to shave it.


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

Ive had lots and lots of road rash with hairy legs, Ive also had quite a few massages. Body hair has never even remotely been a factor in either. Ive had road rash bad enough that I had to shave a bit for the tape to stick on bandages, but shaving after the fact wasnt a problem. 

Its 100% bike culture..


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Crashing aside, I've found it much easier to apply sunscreen and you get much better coverage when you're not fighting with hairy legs. Less likely to get sunburn that way, as well as easier to treat sunburn than with hairy legs. If I had really hairy arms, I'd consider shaving for that reason, too.


----------



## veloracer01 (Oct 11, 2011)

The crash picture and mention of a scab...sorry this forum won't let me quote till I hit 10 posts and I'm new to RBR.


You shouldn't have let the wounds scab, using something like Tegaderm and some Neosporin will keep the injury open and thus it heals faster with less scarring. 

This is the EXACT reason I shave during race season...I generally get lazy in the winter and don't shave once cross season is over. The intial cleaing of the injury is much easier with out working through hair, you will know for sure you got all the grit and grime out as you can see the injury much easier. Bandages or Tegaderm will actually stay on without hair pushing them off. 

Also for cross and MTB its so much easier to just get the mud/dirt off with shaved legs, quick wipe with some baby wipes and you are clean enough till you hit the showers.

I have plenty of friends tha are hardcore bad ass racers that refuse to shave, to each their own I do...but thats me


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

spade2you said:


> Crashing aside, I've found it much easier to apply sunscreen and you get much better coverage when you're not fighting with hairy legs. Less likely to get sunburn that way, as well as easier to treat sunburn than with hairy legs. If I had really hairy arms, I'd consider shaving for that reason, too.


They invented this stuff called a spray.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

The estimable Dave Moulton posted an article on his blog some time back about this very subject.

His final conclusion - tradition.

I did it several decades ago due to peer pressure and I haven't looked back. I simply can't hack looking down while riding my bike and seeing hairy legs.

P.S. I sold a Project One Madone to a guy a while back who had cross-shopped just about every other high-end carbon road bike. He came back to me because I was the oldest guy in any shop with shaved legs! He liked the bike too.


----------



## adversary (Oct 3, 2011)

Necessary? NECESSARY??
Is it necessary for me to drink my own urine?!?
NO!
but I do it anyway because it's sterile and I like the taste!


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

adversary said:


> Necessary? NECESSARY??
> Is it necessary for me to drink my own urine?!?
> NO!
> but I do it anyway because it's sterile and I like the taste!


:lol:


That's your first post ever, here :skep: ?!!

I find that hard to believe. I wonder what other alias' you have here.


----------



## adversary (Oct 3, 2011)

Yes it is my first post. 
No other aliases. 
Just a noob lurking, n learning.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

adversary said:


> Necessary? NECESSARY??
> Is it necessary for me to drink my own urine?!?
> NO!
> but I do it anyway because it's sterile and I like the taste!


LMAO, and a bike quote nonetheless (LA was in the movie.)

Shave, do it if you want. I haven't had hair on my legs since the 1980. There are a number of reasons to shave, you make the call, I don't really give a ****. But there is no way I am in a pace line, or touching bars with a guy with hairy legs either.


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

This was stated (or something similar) in one of the previous shaving threads ages ago and I wish I could remember who said it.

"I shave because hairy legs don't go with a shaved package".

:thumbsup:

That aside I do it for a completely different reason. I've found that leg hair, sunscreen, dried sweat and road grime create an epoxy-like substance...especially on long rides. I got sick of the leg hair matting up so I just shaved it off. No big deal. The best side effect is that Mrs Tcon hates for my legs to be smoother than hers so if I shave she will too soon afterwards.

2 things to remember....hair will always grow back and anything is only kinky the first time!


----------



## altamira47 (Oct 11, 2011)

who cares about tradition, road rash, or aero lipstick? Seriously, it's sooo comfortable.
And smooth legs on smooth legs is an amazing feeling..


----------



## dbleyepatches (Jun 22, 2011)

I started using clippers on my chest and arms because of the chaffing from the bullet proof vest. Started clipping the legs some time later and it does feel some cooler but I have to clip the hair slightly longer on the legs.

Tried shaving with a razor once and got razor burn so bad I was wishing for road rash!


----------



## tcufrog02 (Aug 14, 2007)

qatarbhoy said:


> I'd shave but it freaks out my wife. I preferred not being furred.


My wife loves it. That's one of the reasons why I do it. :ihih:


----------



## fightcity (Oct 16, 2010)

I don't shave my legs and I never will. I like the way my legs look with hair. I've scraped up my legs a few times and have had plenty of massages hair has never been an issue. I've never had any cyclists give me any real grief about it either. Do what makes you happy


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

what kind of body armor chafes your arms? EOD full suit or what?


----------



## Andrew L (Apr 20, 2011)

fightcity said:


> . I like the way my legs look with hair.


Gross...


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

I have to admit being asian I find this thread very very amusing! I'm reading and laughing at almost every post! Asians as yall know don't have a lot of hair, and the hair we do have tend to be finer, shorter, and farther apart. I personally have really fine hair, and probably not much more than facial cheek hair of a typical caucasian female. But there are times when I look at a white guy especially guys with thick hair and wonder:

1) hmm wonder if he is burning under all that hair because hair tend to insulate heat, and I can see sweat droplets being trapped by his maze of hair
2) does having body hair make your skin flake more (I'm thinking yes because of the many hair folicles).

Arabs, Spanish, Mediterranean people are even hairier. Man there are some middleeast guys in my gyms with back hair that is really really gross looking.

I never thought about hair poking through the spandex though, haha laughed so hard when someone mentioned that! My hair would have a hard time poking through the air!


----------



## Tom Slick (Oct 17, 2011)

It's necessary, just like it's necessary for punks and thugs to wear their ball caps sideways.


----------

